# 2.6.19 -> 2.6.20

## Onip

Ciao a tutti!

Ho visto che nell'aggiornamento che sto facendo è stato reso stabile il nuovo kernel.

Domandona da 100 milioni di : devo stare attento a qualcosa in particolare nel passaggio al nuovo o si può andare tranquilli con il solito make oldconfig. ricordo che parecchia gente passando dal .18 al .19 aveva avuto casini con i dischi...

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho visto che nell'aggiornamento che sto facendo è stato reso stabile il nuovo kernel.
> 
> Domandona da 100 milioni di : devo stare attento a qualcosa in particolare nel passaggio al nuovo o si può andare tranquilli con il solito make oldconfig. ricordo che parecchia gente passando dal .18 al .19 aveva avuto casini con i dischi...
> ...

 

prova a dare uno sguardo al changelog,   da quel che avevo letto tempo fa non dovrebbero esserci grandissimi cambiamenti.

ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ricordo che parecchia gente passando dal .18 al .19 aveva avuto casini con i dischi...

 

Parecchia gente aveva avuto casini perche' non ha fatto l'aggiornamento per bene.

Oltre ai nuovi drivers introdotti era rimasta la possibilita' di continuare ad usare i precedenti, senza cambiamento alcuno, quindi.

Riguardo al 2.6.20, non ho intenzione di passare al nuovo kernel a breve, ma comunque le innovazioni principali dovrebbero riguardare l'integrazione della KVM

----------

## Elbryan

con la .20 mi da problemi iptables.. oltre che non farmi andare il drm.. boh

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> con la .20 mi da problemi iptables.. oltre che non farmi andare il drm.. boh

 

dopo aver compilato il kernel iptables va riemerso.  

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   con la .20 mi da problemi iptables.. oltre che non farmi andare il drm.. boh 
> 
> dopo aver compilato il kernel iptables va riemerso.  
> 
> ciauz

 

i know.. l'ho fatto ma boh.. guarderò appena riuscirò a sistemare i problemi con il drm... guarda se puoi darci un'occhiata nel thread  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a me ha fatto casino con l'audio: non riconosce + la scheda... ma non ci ho ancora lavorato su approfonditamente

----------

## Bionicle

Ho fatto l'aggiornamento ieri e non ho notato nessun problema (dalla versione 2.6.18-gentoo-r6). 

Ho colto l'occasione per integrare nel kernel i driver ati e con stupore funzionavano al primo colpo, ho integrato pure i drivers per ipw2100 ed anche con quelli non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## skypjack

Io ho aggiornato ieri, ricontrollato il kernel per intero (avevo tempo e volevo fare qualche modifica da giorni) e non ho riscontrato problemi di alcun tipo.

Anzi, avevo problemi col kernel precedente (modulo ieee80211) che sono stati risolti col .20, quindi non posso che dire di essermi trovato bene.

Non posso dare pareri su iptables perchè non lo uso, per adesso, non avendone bisogno.

Il problema col kernel precedente era la sezione SATA/PATA, che tutti avevano snobbato e chi aveva un SATA, ad esempio, si era trovato fregato, ma non ci sono stati cambiamenti del genere a questo giro.

Buon aggiornamento a tutti...

----------

## djinnZ

problemi con il solito unionfs aggiungerei. (ma non mi sono dato cura di guardare come mettere la 2.0 ancora)

C'è speranza che qualcuno si decida a trovare un modo per slottarlo decentemente ed abbinarlo ai kernel giusti (per gli sfigati che ne hanno due o tre come me)?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> problemi con il solito unionfs aggiungerei.

 

assolutamente no.

adesso si disinstalla (finalmente) sys-fs/unionfs e si scarica direttamente la patch per il kernel da qui.

purtroppo, al momento, non esiste l'ebuild e bisogna fare a manina, ma credo che presto sarà insorporata nel kernel.

----------

## djinnZ

Io non sono troppo fiducioso. Credo che manchino ancora un paio di versioni. Sempre che non prenda il sopravvento aufs.

Lo avevo in caricamento automatico e crasha come modulo.

----------

## Onip

beh è da ieri che ho aggiornato, rifacendo il .config da capo. Sembra che vada tutto bene

----------

## gutter

Sono passato al 2.6.20. 

Ho riscontrato solo un problema con iptables. Il tutto comunque è documentato sul forum   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

A occhio e croce mi pare sia sparita questa opzione:

```
"state" match support
```

Gutter mi diresti mica cosa hai trovato sul forum per risolvere la questione? Io non ho trovato niente...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A occhio e croce mi pare sia sparita questa opzione:
> 
> ```
> "state" match support
> ```
> ...

 

penso si riferiva a questo

EDIT: aggiornamento appena effettuato al kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r6, riemersione come di consueto di iptables, e subito pronto senza nessun problema.

EDIT2: 

```
"state" match support
```

  infatti non c'è più, o almeno non l'ho vista.   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> EDIT2: 
> 
> ```
> "state" match support
> ```
> ...

 

Beh quindi come si fa per sostituire le regole del tipo 

```
-m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED
```

 opure 

```
-m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED
```

  :Question: 

Non mi dite che bisogna reimparare daccapo iptables!

----------

## Cazzantonio

no scusate sono fava io...

basta abilitare 

```
Netfilter connection tracking support
```

 e riappare l'opzione

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> no scusate sono fava io...
> 
> basta abilitare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

e si hai proprio ragione,    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## cloc3

ho appena avuto un problema con l'usb.

mentre la chiavetta grossa (4 Gb) funge bene, la fotocamera, con scheda vecchia da 128M vuole il 2.6.19-r7.

la cosa è che non ho visto nessun messaggio nei log e in dmesg, mentre la macchina fotografica si disponeva ad attendere l'inizializzazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che ti sei scordato di abilitare qualche device in usb_storage?

lsusb cosa riporta?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che ti sei scordato di abilitare qualche device in usb_storage?
> 
> lsusb cosa riporta?

 

stranissimo. dopo che hai scritto ho rebootato per la terza volta e, misteriosamente, è partita in modo regolare.

forse si è spaventato, dopo che ho ricompilato il .19, di essere soppiantato dalla versione più vecchia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Sarei più per l'USB del piffero.   :Twisted Evil: 

Qualche volta me lo fa l'interfaccia per l'HD con il vecchio computer. Non ho ancora capito perchè ma se collego la penna da 2GB la stacco e poi riattacco l'HD non lo riconosce più a meno che non spengo o aspetto un poco e provo a staccare e riattaccare lo spinotto (ma c'è una prolunga di 2,5m di mezzo quindi opto per il problema "meccanico").

Prova ad attaccare e staccare diversi dispositivi; usb storage è come modulo o builtin?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> usb storage è come modulo o builtin?

 

è modulo, mentre ohci_hcd ed ehci_hcd sono moduli.

questo perchè, tempo fa, alcuni dei mei dispositivi usb manifestavano deiproblemi simili a questo. però quello volta li risolsi leggendo i log e inserendo in /etc/sysctl.conf una linea copiata da internet. Allora il problema era dovuto all'introduzione sul mercato di nuovi dispositivi usb che, pur rimanendo nel protocollo 2.0, erano più veloci di quelli precedenti, creando problemi di inizializzazione. mi pare fosse il salto da .13 al .14 . adesso non ho più quella linea, non la ricordo e penso proprio che non serva.

purtroppo, non riesco a ricreare il fenomeno, che non sembra riproducibile. quindi sarà abbastanza difficile trarne la morale.

----------

## gutter

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> penso si riferiva a questo
> 
> 

 

Esattamente   :Very Happy: 

Mi sono scordato a riportare il topic in questione   :Sad: 

----------

